

Why "The trouble with nonprofits" involves incentives - jseliger
http://blog.seliger.com/2008/01/23/foundations-and-the-future

======
jseliger
Note that this responds to the HN piece that's here:
<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/measurenonprofit> (see the discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=809952> ).

